# CBT Civil Test Takers



## Real_McCoy (May 13, 2014)

I've been studying to take the CBT Civil after failing the paper version 3 times. I put forth nearly zero effert each time thinking I could pass without putting in the effort to study properly. I've been studying since January but at the end of last month I got very serious and have been studying like crazy to pass this test and get it over with. I'm about 2/3'rds of the way through the exam material, and up to this point, I've studied twice as much as my first three attempts combined.

I digress... I've been studying this book: http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-Exam-Preparation-Workbook/dp/0989951200%C2 While the book does have its obvious mistakes, I feel like it's sufficient to pass the exam. I've also been studying the old paper LINDEBERG Civil FE Review book: http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Discipline-Specific-Review-EIT-Exam/dp/1591261775  I also have some material from an undergrad FE preperation class that seems relevant. After I'm done going through these books, I'm going to take a ton of practice tests until I feel comforatable enough to take the exam. I have a firm date of July 18th, but may take it sooner if I feel more comforatable. I plan to use the older NCEES FE Practice exam (Civil Specific) for the old paper exam, the new NCEES CBT Civil Practice online exam.

For those that have taken the exam, did you use either of these books? Did you find them helpful? Is there any other references and/or practice exams I'm missing? I just don't want to sit for the exam and the quesitons be totaly different from what I've studied. One last thing to add is that I've really gotten comforatable with units and the reference manual. Something I didn't do on previous exams.


----------



## Real_McCoy (May 14, 2014)

This is the main book I'm studying from:

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-Exam-Preparation-Workbook/dp/0989951200


----------



## Real_McCoy (May 27, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## riceckr (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey so I am currently studying reinforced concrete and I noticed there is a huge difference between the old FE exam which includes Singly - doubly- and T beams and the new exam which only has singly. Is it safe to assume that since it is not in the new FE manual then don't worry about it?


----------



## DanHalen (Jul 3, 2014)

riceckr said:


> Hey so I am currently studying reinforced concrete and I noticed there is a huge difference between the old FE exam which includes Singly - doubly- and T beams and the new exam which only has singly. Is it safe to assume that since it is not in the new FE manual then don't worry about it?




Don't place too much emphasis on what you should or shouldn't study in the FE review manual. The exam is not written by the same people who wrote the FE review manual. I wouldn't go any further than the single reinforced T-beams. Anything more than that is probably too deep and would take far too long to solve on the exam. When in doubt refer to the NCEES Exam Specification: http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/FE-Civil-CBT-specs_with-ranges.pdf

If you were taking the structural depth PE exam or the SE exam I would assume it's fair game.


----------

